# Trend Router products on clearance



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Allprotools has a lot of there Trend router and face-mask tools on clearance including the smaller handheld router + kit, page 1-3 here, enjoy, AllProTools Trend Clearance - Clearance


----------

